# URGENT *Why doesn't my filter work?*



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

My emperor 280 doesn't work. this is really scarying me because instead of a nice stream of water there are just small frequent drops. I cleaned the filter completely added a new cartridge and it still does the same and i need urgent help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mike


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Have you cleaned the impeller chamber?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

wat is that?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

The impeller is the part of the pump that sucks int he water up the tube.

Take it apart again, look for instructions online if your unsure how to do so.

Sounds like a clogged inlet tube or impeller 

Good luck


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you soo much you guys are life savers. But also i have that rotater that grows the bacteria. Could it be the problem because it turns very slowly.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> thank you soo much you guys are life savers. But also i have that rotater that grows the bacteria. Could it be the problem because it turns very slowly.


you mean the biowheel? Ideally, those should move slowly.
Also, make sure you fill the reservoir before turning it back on. I made that mistake when I was new to fish keeping and completely burned out my filter.

The impeller is a common problem with HOB filters. I find that especially in aquaclears...it works fine, then when you turn it on it is "broken", but really all you need to do is make sure the impeller is clean


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Most of the time when my aquaclears go off or are unplugged and I plug them back in they don't work.

All I do is take my finger and poke the impeller down a couple times and it starts spinning again.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> thank you soo much you guys are life savers. But also i have that rotater that grows the bacteria. Could it be the problem because it turns very slowly.


never clean those, they should also never need to be replaced unless damaged. if you want it to spin better ( may or may not work ) take it our and clean the little pins on the biowheel and clean out the pin holders on the filter with a Q-tip. then replace it and leave it alone for awhile to see how it acts.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

I run into the same problem whenever I clean out my filter. Its always the same thing, the little propeller either has a small piece of gravel stuck under it or I just need to push it down a bit further into its proper slot and then it starts up again. Assuming the filter is full of water of course.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sry bout the troubles but i went one google and i couldn't find the manuel people were talking about it and stuff but there was nothing about the instructions.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

You'll find the manuals for the Emperor here....

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=2011&mid=3226

The others who have responded in this thread have given you good advice. Also make sure the intake tube is inserted properly in the flow manifold housing.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx a lot you guys and kevin big thanx to u really appreciate u're time and effort to help me


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad I could help  Is the filter working properly now?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You emperor sounds like at first guess the flow manifold is in the wrong position (assuming you'd have adjusted that I figure it is defective)

there are 2 emperors. The old less crummy design and the new worse design. If you have a new design, you will not have a grey plastic tab on the top of the filter which you can pull up and down to control the amount of water coming out.

In the new model, the entire neck of the intake is moved up or down to achieve this (this regulates the splitting of the intake between spraybar and overflow)

Can you (assuming you are still broken) take your impeller and assembly out (the whole part that attatches to the spray bar on the side) and photograph?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

kk i'll try


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

i can't post it up in the near futer becuase apperantly my computer got hacked so i'm trying to get it fixed so as soon as i'm able to i'll post it up. Once again thanx for all the help. Really appreciated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

is it the new emperor or the old one?

Just tell me if you have a greyish sort of beigeish colored plastic tab that comes out of the intake tube you can move up and down or not.

Also make sure that the entire thing is put together well- the bit that the spray bar attatches to moves up and down - make sure its pressed in until it clicks.

water DOES come out of the spray bar right?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

yes water dose come out and the spray bar is fine. No i don't have anything greyish except for this thing inside the filter where you could put more carbon or amonia reliver.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok so http://www.petco.com/Assets/product_images/4\4743190039B.jpg
nothing at the back right then?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

yes this is the exact one.100% sure


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

well if thats the exact one then you DO have the little grey thing...

Get a picture from on top please Im confused


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

u mean the one that hold the spray bar?then yes i do but i will take a pic soon. my comp is still busted.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

The question is still out there....does the filter work now? It's more important than getting a pic you can upload from your computer at this stage


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

yes but poorly and i took a look at the trouble shoot in the manuel u sent me and it said the same, check the impeller i did cleaned it well cleaned up the tube set it up properly and it still works poorly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

fishlover93,

If you haven't done so already, I suggest rebuilding the filter as outlined in the manual. Make sure you have all the parts, clean thoroughly and put them back together; prime as instructed. This sometimes kick-starts a stubborn filter.
Now might also be a good time to consider purchasing a "real" filter


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA! OOOhh burn... XD

FL, best of luck with the filter


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx ciddian and wat do u mean by getting a real filter? like a canister and if so those thigs r pricy


----------

